# Antelope Hunting



## Hunter_58346

We got drawn for goats in Unit 1D. Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## Field Hunter

where is 1D?


----------



## Hunter_58346

West 0f 85, north of 200


----------



## Field Hunter

Sorry haven't hunted that area. We used to stop in and ask ranchers if there were many around.....Most were great at helping to locate some.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Hunting in 4B help please. :sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3

$50 dollars a landowners name. :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Most ranchers around Watford and Bowman are very helpful when it comes to the goats!!!!


----------



## equinox

GooseBuster3 said:


> $50 dollars a landowners name. :lol:


 :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Thats just not even funny................

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## zogman

> GooseBuster3 wrote:
> $50 dollars a landowners name.


Does that border on pay to hunt or being a guide???????????? :eyeroll:


----------

